# Cherry and Curly Maple Hall Table



## Gabbey (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and thought I would post one of my projects. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

very nice table. I like the bottom of the legs. The color contrast is sharp too.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, I am currently building a similar style table. How did you construct the top


----------



## Gabbey (Jun 18, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> Very nice, I am currently building a similar style table. How did you construct the top


The top is two pices of curly maple edge clued with biscuits and then I used cherry to wrap it with 45 degree miters and bicuits on those joints.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I've always heard to not do a 45 miter on a top like that because if the curly expands it will blow out the corners, just a heads up.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If a center panel expands...it will blowout most joints. The best thing to do is allow for movement...without creating a dirt trap...not an easy thing to do! The method I use for a lid or table top is to route a dado in the end grain about 1/8th" below the panel surface using the lower edge as a tennon. Plough a dado in the frame for this tennon. This leaves the panel 1/8" proud of the frame. Note... it`s a good idea to run a radius on the top edge before running the dado...that way you have an edge for the bearing. Just an idea...works for me! Rick


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I made the mistakes listed above.
While I didn't blow out the miters (built in summer...high humidity),
The wood does shrink in winter leaving an unsightly gap between the maple and cherry.

Another option, one I will use when building matching end tables, is to use a maple veneer attached to a solid substrate like plywood or MDF.


----------



## Gabbey (Jun 18, 2008)

Tweegs said:


> I made the mistakes listed above.
> While I didn't blow out the miters (built in summer...high humidity),
> The wood does shrink in winter leaving an unsightly gap between the maple and cherry.
> 
> Another option, one I will use when building matching end tables, is to use a maple veneer attached to a solid substrate like plywood or MDF.


Thanks. I considered using vaneer but I had a really nice piece of curly maple. It has been three years since I made it and so fare everything is staying together just fine....I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

